# Brags



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

What? No-one got any brags


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

yes just a small one.... Lilly got her first cc today :thumbup:


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm waiting to see the pics and brags for a certain PF member. 


I keep checking in to see if the thread has been started.


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> yes just a small one.... Lilly got her first cc today :thumbup:


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

sharon_gurney said:


> yes just a small one.... Lilly got her first cc today :thumbup:


Well done!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> yes just a small one.... Lilly got her first cc today :thumbup:


What a total sweet pea. Thanks for the kitty cuddle. Good work on the cc.... Hope to see you guys again soon!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

though I would let you see lilly bragging about her cc


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Great pic. She was chatting to me about all sorts too.
Love her. Has a Siamese obsession brewing for a while but now it's gone to a whole new level!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

My Siamese boy got BOB and Best Neuter at the Lincs. Very hot in that show hall though.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Biawhiska said:


> My Siamese boy got BOB and Best Neuter at the Lincs. Very hot in that show hall though.


It did get quite warm didn't it. Again and again my lad dug his blanket up to lie on the boards. I just left him to it in the end as he was cooler. I was one step away from buying a fan


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

You are allowed to wrap an ice block in a white blanket and let them lie on them if you like. My siamese loved it as he loves the heat. I did feel sorry for the cats who were too hot.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we have a flat ice pack that we use under the blanket.. wrap it in a plastic bag though as cats can get wet coat from lying on the blanket


----------

